# The value of an arrow in different kinds of SHTF?



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

What province are you in? I wasn't aware of any that didn't have at least decent hunting opportunities. I think a bow would be extremely useful to have around both for its stealth and it's simplicity. Ideally a compound bow would be good but you need good arrows to use it. If it was a long term event a long bow would be handy because you could make your own arrows. A crossbow is cool but I think that the bow is a better shtf choice party because as you say they aren't recognized in the firearms act, I know crossbows aren't either but I think they would be treated more like a firearm by individual police.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

You dident adress arrows but they are in the title. carbon and wood arrows don't bend like aluminum. So while I do prefer aluminum for some situations if you were only going to buy 1 go with carbon fiber. I prefer a compound bow over the x-bow but if you can afford both go for it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Say you need stealth to remove a sentry or scout. A well placed arrow would be a valuable option. While hunting may not be part of your survival plan, for those who will participate in this option, conservation of ammo is another option as well as stealth to not disclose your whereabouts.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Easier to make an arrow than a bullet. If you had neither. Arrow is quiet and that may be a good thing talking game. A lot of deer get taken with an arrow around here. Pretty darn big ones. Don't cut your self short of what may turn out to be a valuable tool .


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

I own a long bow, a couple recurves, a compound and a crossbow. If I had to to choose one in a SHTF scenario, it would not be the crossbow. While accurate and powerful, handling, reloading and arrow specifications make it a poor tactical choice. A long bow is nice and simple, but could be awkward in stealth situations. As much as I love my compound, it requires arrows with very specific qualities or using it can be disastrous... plus too many moving parts. 

That leaves the recurves,(one takedown and one fixed length). I would choose the takedown because it is compact when fully assembled, it's really quite small when taken down, if a limb were to get broken there's a chance it could be replaced. It will safely shoot a range of arrows (even home made) because I can adjust the thrust by managing my draw length as needed. I have a set of 35# limbs and a set of 50#, so it can cover an even broader range of applications and arrow types.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Bow if you have draw strength crossbow if you don't.


In general bows are better in the hands of experienced users, crossbows are better for people without time to train a whole lot. You can get loading devices for crossbows. Canada regulates crossbows, there are more options in the use including crossbow pistols (not legal in Canada) as well as repeating crossbows (Also not legal in Canada)


If you mean poaching by hunting discretely just realize that game enforcement officers can like enter people properties without a warrant on suspicion and even seize someones home if any poached animal is found in there.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will2 said:


> ...If you mean poaching by hunting discretely just realize that game enforcement officers can _*like*_ enter people properties without a warrant on suspicion and even seize someones home if any poached animal is found in there.


Will,

In the US, Game Wardens can NOT "like" enter people's property without a warrant.

And I aim to keep it that way.

Thanks

Slip


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't underestimate an arrow for knock down power, while slower than a handgun or rifle or shotgun, average weight of an arrow will be around 350 grains +/-. That's one heck of a thump.jmo. You don't have the hydrostatic shock from a centerfire, but I would feel more than adequately armed with a bow. If Chuck Adams can bring down moose and Grizzlies, human predators don't stand a chance.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Has anybody considered the shortbow? I don't have any archery equipment yet but I'm leaning towards purchasing or making the shortbow like the Indians used. Compact, portable and still powerful.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

deleted.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

tinkerhell said:


> SHTF may not conveniently land on hunting season. And, if it did, the local authorities might attempt to cancel it anyways.
> 
> A game enforcement officer would quickly become a dangerous job. Venturing into the woods would not be a wise thing for them to do. Especially after they have made a few seizures.
> 
> I would want to be discreet because there would be a real risk of groups seeking out fresh kills. There would be people begging for a portion of the animal. There may be people willing to fight you for the animal. And if anyone knows you, your house has become a possible Target.


 Hunting seasons will be the first thing that gets ignored in a SHTF scenario. If people are hungry they will shoot what they need or can to survive. Those that "plan" on living off the land aren't going to watch the calendar. Then wait for permission from the government to feed themselves.

An arrow is probably something people should have around. A compound or crossbow isn't any quieter when compared to a suppressed 22lr. I would never "plan" on using a sharp stick to support or save my life and livelihood. But being prepared I will have one, just in case as a last resort.


----------



## coldbluesteel (Dec 23, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Will,
> 
> In the US, Game Wardens can NOT "like" enter people's property without a warrant.
> 
> ...


They can in some states. No warrant required.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

As a supreme, one and only weapon, no, it has little value. 
But as an addition, to quietly take a deer without any neighbors begging for food, or to take out a lone target, yes, my crossbow keeps a place in the stable. 
Just like having more than one knife, I have a multitude of options...


----------



## Waterguy (Jul 15, 2015)

I killed this eland this summer with a single arrow. The hanging meat and bone, no head, hide, hoofs or guts, weighed 1624 pounds. Over half a ton. Kevlar won't stop an arrow. There is a place for this tool.

Not sure why the pic is upside down, but you get the idea


----------

